# Drain Master Automatic Rv Wast Valve. New!



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Bought it and never installed it. New in the box.

$50 plus actual UPS shipping charge from GA, 30533.

Thanks!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

$50 shipped? It's about a 3rd of the retail price...



hallfleming said:


> Bought it and never installed it. New in the box.
> 
> $50 plus actual UPS shipping charge from GA, 30533.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

